# S-Works Super Venge LTD



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

...Super Record 11, that is! I have to say the graphics are nice but it resembles one of the Roubaix frames. $14k. Thoughts?




Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Only 22 unit


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw that today, crazy. Love the paint, but I still don't want to ride Campy.


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mee to don't like campy,,,,


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

keong72 said:


> Mee to don't like campy,,,,


You too never tried Campy??!!

With Respect

Mads


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Fortunately, I can go just as fast on my S-Works SL3 as on that Venge. Nice to look at, though.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

waste of money


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Black/white/red has never done it for me. (This is coming from a guy who owns a grey/white/red crux.) It would be more sexy in something more subtle. Or murdered-out black. Maybe it's sour grapes talking but I feel like EPS is over the top, as is Di2 for that matter. I'm also more of a Tarmac guy than a Venge guy. 

That said, I wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

But look at where they put the battery! No longer tierips, but a real spot to put it! May be a change for the SL4 as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

For $14k they should have developed a solution to mount the battery inside the frame....


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

*Beautiful!!*

I'm definitely diggin' it...


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I like how on these special limited edition uber-expensive bikes they use the crankset that belongs with the group whereas on the Tarmac SL4 S-Works Di2 ($11k) they give you the Specialized crank instead of the Dura Ace crank. Same with the $8k S-Works SL4. Personally if I was shelling out $8k for a Dura Ace SL4 Id rather shell out a little more and get the Dura Ace crank with it. Of course that is just my personal preference. I know some like the Specialized cranks and Specialized use of BB30 or PF30 or whatever it is has a lot to do with their crankset selection. I wont even mention the wheelsets. Rant over.

Regarding the bike it is of course a beautiful and sweetly spec'ed bike. As others have said though it would be nice to see some colors besides black, red, and white. No imagination. How about some metallic blues, oranges, or greens?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok then, is Specialized officially into this "limited edition" madness Omega Watches style ?? This can get boring. Beautiful looking bike anyway,but I'll still dig a Trek Domane over it or the all black Tarmac.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

People who deserve bikes likes these are already paid to ride them. People who buy bikes like these rarely deserve them.


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

To all the idiots complaining about whether or not people "deserve" this bike, or it being a waste of money...get real. 

Do the people that are fortunate enough to buy Ferraris, Bugattis, or Porsche's "deserve" them? It's the same concept, it's a nice way of putting a high end bike build out on the market. It's priced appropriately. Put your own petty jealousy aside and appreciate a very fine bike.


----------



## SpinninWheels (May 15, 2012)

Sablotny said:


> People who deserve bikes likes these are already paid to ride them. People who buy bikes like these rarely deserve them.


Jealousy?


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

CuppiesCake said:


> To all the idiots complaining about whether or not people "deserve" this bike, or it being a waste of money...get real.
> 
> Do the people that are fortunate enough to buy Ferraris, Bugattis, or Porsche's "deserve" them? It's the same concept, it's a nice way of putting a high end bike build out on the market. It's priced appropriately. Put your own petty jealousy aside and appreciate a very fine bike.


Agree x10


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

CuppiesCake said:


> To all the idiots complaining about whether or not people "deserve" this bike, or it being a waste of money...get real.
> 
> Do the people that are fortunate enough to buy Ferraris, Bugattis, or Porsche's "deserve" them? It's the same concept, it's a nice way of putting a high end bike build out on the market. It's priced appropriately. Put your own petty jealousy aside and appreciate a very fine bike.


Yup. What makes anyone 'deserve' a bike. Should you be a pro racer or have to complete 10 strava segments in a certain amount of time before you qualify for a high end bike? Give me a break. If I had tons of cash, you damn well better believe I'd be buying a $14k top of the line, newest technology available bike and riding the crap out of it. Just like I'd be driving a Lambo vert for a DD just because I could...


But I also agree that battery needs to go in the seatpost. Some guy in the Venge thread did it with his Di2 battery with very slight modification. I think mounting it below the bottom bracket looks even worse than putting it on the downtube.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

dcorn said:


> But I also agree that battery needs to go in the seatpost. Some guy in the Venge thread did it with his Di2 battery with very slight modification. I think mounting it below the bottom bracket looks even worse than putting it on the downtube.


IIRC with the Campy setup the brain for the whole system is in the battery housing so there are no easy hacks to get the battery in the seat post as there was with DA DI2.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Sablotny said:


> People who deserve bikes likes these are already paid to ride them. People who buy bikes like these rarely deserve them.


I worked and saved the scratch to afford my pro-level bike. I ride it like I stole it and when done for the day, maintain it and hang it up until next time. 

Does that meet your criteria of "deserve", oh arbiter of who is entitled to what?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Rick Draper said:


> IIRC with the Campy setup the brain for the whole system is in the battery housing so there are no easy hacks to get the battery in the seat post as there was with DA DI2.


Another reason not to put it under the BB where every rock and drop of water flung up by the tire is going to hit it. Campy should have thought that into their design from the start.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Venge - badass
EPS - badass

As someone that rides a Venge, and has enough time working with EPS to know that it is superior to Di2, that bike is a wet dream (albeit, unattainable).


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks similar to my Roubaix alright....


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo U.G.L.Y


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't like Campy, okay so you think Lambo's and Ferrari cars are ugly and overpriced too I suppose. I ride Campy Record 10 on the Roubaix and Shimano DA on my Tarmac.......I would take campy any day of the week over Shimano, they only thing you can say negative is the price comparison. But don't like it, come on, try it out sometime for real.


----------

